# Dispositivos USB cuelgan el sistema (solucionado)

## Txema

Buenas, a ver si podéis echarme una mano que ya no sé qué hacer.

Hace no mucho me di cuenta de que el PC se quedaba congelado al conectar cualquier USB, tras mucho buscar me di cuenta de que era problema de una actualización del kernel, concretamente en el paso del 2.6.38-r4 al 2.6.38-r5, por lo que llevo en la r4 desde entonces y sin poder actualizar.

Pues bueno, cree un reporte de bug (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369061) y han encontrado una solución que parece ser que le funciona a otra persona, pero yo sigo exactamente igual que antes y no sé qué hacer si han decidido cerrar el bug como solucionado.

¿Es normal que se solucione para uno sí y para otro no? ¿se me está pasando algo por alto y por eso me sigue fallando a mí?

En fin, creo que me voy a quedar aquí hasta que me compre un PC nuevo (y este ya lo es) o salga un puerto diferente al USB xDDDD

Un saludo.Last edited by Txema on Mon Jun 20, 2011 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colo-des

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Buenas, a ver si podéis echarme una mano que ya no sé qué hacer.
> 
> Hace no mucho me di cuenta de que el PC se quedaba congelado al conectar cualquier USB, tras mucho buscar me di cuenta de que era problema de una actualización del kernel, concretamente en el paso del 2.6.38-r4 al 2.6.38-r5, por lo que llevo en la r4 desde entonces y sin poder actualizar.
> 
> Pues bueno, cree un reporte de bug (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369061) y han encontrado una solución que parece ser que le funciona a otra persona, pero yo sigo exactamente igual que antes y no sé qué hacer si han decidido cerrar el bug como solucionado.
> ...

 

Bueno, parece que no sos el único con ese drama....a mi me pasaba lo mismo con el 2.6.38-r6 pero ya no me lo hace con el 2.6.39-r1

estoy en testing ~amd64. Prueba esto, a mi no me se colgaba si ponía primero una tarjeta SD en el lector de memorias interno que es

un sony y se conecta a un puerto USB interno en la placa madre, poniendo primero una tarjeta ya luego podía hacer lo que quería con

los pendrives que no se colgaba mas...vaya a saber por que motivo pasaba eso.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Pues yo estoy usando el kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 y no he notado ningún síntoma similar.

Tengo conectado por USB un receptor TDT tipo stick, escáner, ratón, impresora láser, lector de tarjetas, grabadora externa CD/DVD y además he probado con pendrives.

No hay cuelgues.

En tu emerge --info (en el bug) observo que tienes muchos paquetes en ~amd64. Quizá sea algún otro paquete no estable el que causa el problema en combinación con el nuevo kernel.

----------

## pelelademadera

el mismo problema x aca.

kde ~amd64

gentoo sources 2.6.39 (a secas)

no es con todos los dispositivos igual

con un BB se me cuelga, (se carga desde usb)

con un pendrive kingston no se cuelga...

para mi viene relacionado con udev... yo actualice sin darme cuenta, cree un post haciendo la consulta, pero nadie respondio, y en un update, se me paso de largo....

sys-fs/udev-171-r1

si arranco el equipo con el BB conectado, lo desconecto, y lo vuelvo a conectar, no se cuelga.

ahora, cuando lo conecto, /var/log/messages reporta esto constantemente veces....:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 17 18:35:44 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1937.853585] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0
> 
> Jun 17 18:35:44 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1937.853587] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
> 
> Jun 17 18:35:44 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1937.853630] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

He conseguido algo de información en el último bloqueo del sistema. hice una foto que está en el informe del bug, ¿os dice algo?

Gracias, un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

kernel BUG: Invalid Opcode

Significa que el código del kernel ha intentado ejecutar una instrucción que el procesador no soporta. 

Ese error me hace pensar que el kernel está compilado para una arquitectura incorrecta, o puede que hayas activado alguna opción (SSE, SSE2, etc) que tu procesador no tiene.

Revisa el .config y recompila el kernel.

Por cierto, ¿por qué motivo instalas una versión del kernel que todavía no está en estable?

----------

## Txema

El kernel está compilado para la arquitectura que le toca (core2) aunque el CFLAG está configurado como native, no sé si esto tendrá algo que ver pero es lo mismo para todos los kernel que he compilado y nunca me ha dado problemas.

El kernel lo tengo en "inestable" (aunque a mí no me parece inestable) porque este sistema es de un PC personal, no un servidor, así que me gusta estar bien actualizado.

Un saludo.

----------

## codestation

Puedes postear la config de tu kernel (por pastebin para que el hilo no se haga largo) a ver si vemos algo extraño.

----------

## pcmaster

Hay ocasiones en que en una nueva versión del kernel se rompe algo.

Por ejemplo, mi TDT USB funcionaba perfectamente con las gentoo-sources hasta la versión 2.6.32.x.

Todos los kernel 2.6.33 y posteriores tenían el soporte roto, y además era problema del kernel (lo probé en un Ubuntu y había un problema similar)

Lo arreglaron en las gentoo-sources 2.6.37-r4

Por eso, si hay algún problema grave, recomiendo que vuelvas a la última versión estable que te funcione, hasta que el problema quede solucionado.

----------

## Txema

Ahí va el config del kernel 2.6.39-r1 http://pastebin.com/qyHmueME

pcmaster, eso lo había dado por obvio ^^" sigo en el kernel 2.6.38-r4 y de aquí no me muevo hasta que se arregle ^^

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## colo-des

Paso a comentarles como me ha vuelto loco este fallo, comenzó hace unos núcleos atrás,

precisamente desde el 2.6.38-r5 ya que el 2.6.38-r4 anda perfectamente.

Los errores que da son los siguientes:

1 - al iniciar la pc un terrible kernel panic, pero a veces si y a veces no, es toda una suerte.

2 - una vez iniciado, al enchufar cualquier pendrive (solo con pendrives me lo hace, no con tarjetas SD y demases) obtengo kernel panic

pero es totalmente aleatorio, puede que a la primera vez de enchufarlo o hasta puede ser la quinta.

La falla esta en el subsistema scsi que maneja los dispositivos USB y discos rígidos, incluido la grabadora de dvds.

Al final lo he solucionado, aplicando dos parches a mi núcleo testing ~amd64 2.6.39-r1

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/487421/

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/stable-review/patch-2.6.39.2-rc1.gz

Les paso los enlaces a mis reportes en https://bugs.gentoo.org

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369061#c13

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369061#c14

Y por las dudas me he dejado el 2.6.38-r4 además de este parcheado 2.6.39-r1.

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Eres mi ídolo xDDDD

Mil gracias, por fin puedo actualizar el kernel sin temer por mi salud  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> kernel BUG: Invalid Opcode
> 
> Significa que el código del kernel ha intentado ejecutar una instrucción que el procesador no soporta. 
> 
> Ese error me hace pensar que el kernel está compilado para una arquitectura incorrecta, o puede que hayas activado alguna opción (SSE, SSE2, etc) que tu procesador no tiene.
> ...

 

tengo un core i7... que instruccion no soporta? es problema del kernel seguramente.

voy a probar con -r1 y comento.

gracias.

----------

